# Jaap van Zweden rocks in Mahler



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi all,

Dutch radio 4 (the public classical radio station) has it's own cd label now
"quattro". Their first issue is Das klagende lied in, what they claim, the "version Mahler originally intended". Well, you can fight about that, what remains is a fabulous performance, with Alexandra Marc singing stong and convincing. There have been some rave reviews about this performance already, so I'm curious what you think of it. I don't know if it works outside Holland, but they have put the whole cd on-line (and hope you buy it....)

http://www.radio4.nl/page/luisterpaal_player/38

Jaap van Zweden and the Dutch Radio Philharmonic.

Greetings,
Rolf


----------

